# Gulf Shores Pomps 12/9/12



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Pompano fishing has been OK for the past two weeks but not huge numbers of fish lately......until today. Fished further East this afternoon with Alan and his buddy Cal. Hit the beach at 2:30 and it was very tough getting bait with the close spaced swells. Finally started fishing nearly an hour later. Hit some quick, then it slowed for a spell and then it was wide open. Ended up with 22 Pompano between 13 and nearly 18 inches. We could keep nine between the three of us so we had to be a little picky on size.

Going again in the morning. Hopefully the weather will hold off long enough. I'll post a pic or two in a minute when I get them downloaded.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, nice haul.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome man. Wish my jeep wasnt such a PITA to drive over a long distance as Id love to join you one morning and learn some new stuff.

I can consistently catch pomps but Ive never limited out. Its always three to five for me for what ever reason.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is the nine we kept. I wish Alabama had a 6 fish limit like Florida for sure.

JD, I wish Navarre was a little bit closer too


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Bait???*

awesome, thought it was to late for fleas. mike


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Didn't use fleas


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*ok*

O, sounded like you were chatching fleas, in between the swells( wave's) my mistake. mike


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Good Haul!
Tried to talk the gf into going on Sunday after we had such a good Saturday at GS.
Hope the bite stays on after this cold front.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*FYI bag limit*

Pompano, Florida  T ■
11″ fork

6 per harvester per day
Hook and line, cast net, and beach or haul seine ONLY.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

To the above; read the entire report. Caught 22, kept 9 between three of us. Gulf shores is in Alabama where it's 3 per person and 12" total length


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

great haul Chris. Thats some fine eating or at least I have been told cause I cant seem to catch many of them there pompano.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, Tuesday I fished with the guys from Illinois who were fishing near you that day. They were "impressed" by your catch to say the least :thumbsup:
Well done! :thumbup:

I sure am curious what effect the beach fill operation will have on on the fishing, the fish and the bait supply


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So am I David. A little worried as well but we will just have to see what happens. We have had to fish further east every week because of their progress east.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*al/fl*

wow, thanks chrisv, good to know. if i come your way, you may have saved me big dollars, ignorance of the law is no excuse, thanks again.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

darsinika said:


> wow, thanks chrisv, good to know. if i come your way, you may have saved me big dollars, ignorance of the law is no excuse, thanks again.


I'd love to have the same limits as in Florida but then again Alabama is the only state stupid enough to still allow gillnetting so I guess we have to take it a little bit easier on the pompano since the netter certainly won't


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job my friend!


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

Three of us caught our limit today at Romar Beach (Gulf State Park) in Orange Beach in about 1 hour. medium size fish all caught on ghost shrimp. Ghost Shrimp are like crack cocaine to a pompano.


----------

